# My dogs tail has dropped...(pug)



## 3dogsmom (Dec 15, 2007)

almost 3 weeks ago, I noticed my 6 yr old pug having trouble jumping on the couch. I already new he had hip dysplasia, but never had a problem. He was on NSAIDS, but liver values went up so until we can get to the specialist, hes on a diff pain reliever. He seems ok, he doesn't "act" like he's in pain, his attitude is normal, but he's still not jumping on the couch. The main this is tho that his tail (which is normally a double curl) is completely uncurled. I know it can curl, cause when we wake up and hes excited to eat etc., its curled. but for the most part he's keeping it down. Could there be a tail thing I've never heard of ????


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

My first thought is that his tail is down because of the pain from his hips.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Probably the hips.
It could be his back. Try running your finger lightly along his back. If he has pain he may tense up or ripple the skin at the painful spot.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

I'd get him checked out by a vet if I were you. An uncurled tail is almost always the first sign of injury or illness with Pugs.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

It's most likely a sign of pain, perhaps the only one since pugs are great at hiding pain.


----------



## 3dogsmom (Dec 15, 2007)

We've been to the vet and are schedule to see the orthopedic surgeon. I was also certain that it was from pain from his hips, but after a couple weeks now I'm just astonished that he doesn't show pain in any other way...? I can touch him all over, even move his legs around and not even a wince. thats why i wondered if there was a 'tail phenomenon' that i didn't know about and maybe the hips are just incidental to something else. Just a thought tho...thanks for all the responses.


----------

